

Startup chatroulette - bmcmanus
http://helpastartupout.com

======
Cmccann7
Here is an example of the specific chat we were having
<http://envolve.com/s?fG>

This is made by <http://www.envolve.com/>, just installed it and already 10+
people are chatting on here

